# mechanic



## lollygarve (Mar 3, 2013)

I am looking for a trust worthy mechanic to help me look after my 2CV6, I bought it new here in 1992, my mechanic retired back to South Africa and I'm sick of being ripped off since! I had her resprayed earlier this year, we have been in UK for 6 months so she's been idle, having spent 1200 euros on her in April was shocked at her failing her MOT, we live in the Portimao area and would prefer a local mechanic.


----------

